# K.O. Wobblers and Huron Steel



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

This year has been kind of slow for me for Huron steelies. I'm averaging about one fish a trip fishing from the dam down to about Fort St. The one thing that has been consistent is what I'm finding in the bellies of the fish I choose to keep to eat. They usually have three to four 2-3 inch shad inside of them. I'm also finding that small spoons like K.O. Wobblers and Little Cleos in about the same size seem to produce the best for me.

I fished this morning (12-28-06) for about three hours and spoke to two boat fishermen and three shore fishermen who had no hits or fish. I managed only one hit and one 16 inch male on a K.O. Wobbler. I tried both drifting a rubber worm/jig under a bobber and casting today. I've attached a picture of the typical shad that I am finding inside of the fish.

Frank


----------



## phisherman (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the information, very nice presentation from a smart fisherman.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Great Info! Do you have or have your tried a silver/blue or silver/green cleo or KO?


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

I have also found many of these size shads this year in fish bellies, last night I cut open a male who had a shad similar in size pictured above, and also a 8" walleye or perch that was pretty digested, and part of a crayfish.. pretty neat stuff. I also mark tons on my fish finder... still not as many shad as i saw last year, but a decent amount up and down the river...


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Great Info! Do you have or have your tried a silver/blue or silver/green cleo or KO?



Hi Buksee,

I have had some success using silver/blue. I haven't tried silver/green yet. Also, the fish seem to run smaller when I use the spoon program. A lot of fish in the 14 - 16 inch range when using the small spoons. 

Frank


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Heya folks,I havent tryed any spoons yet.But some good info.Been doing pretty good on Gold and black,and Firetigers too.Hope this helps out to any folks that plug out there.Have noticed the same with the shad as well.Every fish have some in them.Except the coho i got.Get some time in before the rain comes this weekend.Water is dropping.Most the time it seems to drop before rains come.Clarity seems to be pretty good as well.GL Mich


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Two words, well maybe three.........
Storm Thin Fin.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Looks like they have been discontinued. Man that company has gone to Hades on a handcart.
Found some on E-Bay-
http://search.ebay.com/storm-thin-fin_W0QQfnuZ1QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ3QQxpufuZx

I have a few dozen I might be tempted to sell for a new boat or some other reasonable offer.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well that tells me what i found in the river 1 day.Name of lure anyways  .Found 1 silver and 1 all black. Mich


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

May I have them back???


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

If i was to give back just you and Steelplugger back all the lures i have found.I would not have many left at all  .Steelplugger are easy to spot by the swivel he uses. Mich


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I don't even fish the Huron, but what a great post!

Basically says, "Look guys, this is what I see, this is what I have been using, and this is how well it has served me."

No locations, no bragging, just facts.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

What time of day did you did you clean that fish ? All the steel I've caught on the Huron have been between 7 a.m. and 10 a.m. Same with other trout rivers and lakes. The Huron is the only place I've found shad in them, though. Other places it's minnows, crayfish and bugs. 
Perhaps better fisherman can find success throughout the day with other methods, but my enjoyment level has greatly increased by sticking to shad imitations between 7 and 10 a.m. The walleye seem to prefer dark:30 until midnight, and you can see the shad jumping in those slow pools when they're feeding. When the shad stop jumping, I go home.
Anyways, thanks for the report. I'm gonna have to try spoons.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Maak,

Most of the fish I catch are between 9:00 - noon. The fish was cleaned shortly after noon. Also, thanks for the info on the walleyes.

Frank


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

THe captian i work for has a tackle site and he sells the thin fins....not that many colors but he has them.http://www.gloutdoorstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=71


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

don't forget brad's tackle that makes a lure almost identical to the original thin fins.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Those are what he sells


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Just wanted to say good to meet cha Frank.Very nice Fish btw.Not much time to fish for myself.Had to clean up all the trash and LURES folks keep tossing in the river .Think i make a day of it tomm .If weather is ok. GL Mich.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

MSUICEMAN said:


> don't forget brad's tackle that makes a lure almost identical to the original thin fins.


Google didn't help. got a link?


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Click the one i put it will take you right to them.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Michigander1,

It was nice meeting you too. I fished about another hour and got nothing. The fish I caught was a 8.2 pound male with three 2-3 inch shad inside of it. I plan on sticking with the K.O. Wobblers as long as the fish keep eating the shad. Am I the only one wading the Huron River this December? I never see anyone else in waders. Good luck if you go back tomorrow.

Frank


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll bet we will all see Steelplugger holding the same fish tomm in another Pic.Thats how he does it i'll bet cha .Frank your the only guy i noticed on that side of the river myself.Which is a good thing for you.Most other folks fish down near golf course.Which might come to a end very soon.Folks in the Village dont appreciate the trash that is being left behine.Sad thing is that all the ppls i seen there.Not 1 person had it in mind to pick up anything.I would think nothing worse than seeing trash at my fishing hole myself.Just a hint to those who like to fish the bank.Frank you side looks clean ,No worries GL Mich


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

what size KO wobblers do you use? ive used some before without any luck but i tend to use smaller than average lures so that probably didnt help.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

fish_skeered said:


> what size KO wobblers do you use? ive used some before without any luck but i tend to use smaller than average lures so that probably didnt help.



Fish Skeered,

I like the small K.O. Wobblers that are about one and a half inches long. I'm pretty sure they weigh 1/4 oz. Most of the shad in the bellies of the steelhead I'm catching are this size up to about three inches long. Good luck!

Frank


----------

